# Show off your bike



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Alfred E.M. suggested it so here's what I rode today. My Surly Pacer, she's nothing fancy. It's a steel frame road bike with a Honey Brown Brooks saddle with copper rivets, cloth handle bar tape finished with dyed twine and a cool little copper bell.
It's not super lightweight or really fast but I don't race anyways and I don't care to. It is a very fun bike to ride.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

One thing I like about Surly frames is the clearance for wider tyres, apologies to the racers. And a couple swank Salsa bottle cages.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What? No card in the spokes?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

My full suspension Fuji took the pedals off after I washed it


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Alfred E.M. suggested it so here's what I rode today. My Surly Pacer, she's nothing fancy. It's a steel frame road bike with a Honey Brown Brooks saddle with copper rivets, cloth handle bar tape finished with dyed twine and a cool little copper bell.
> It's not super lightweight or really fast but I don't race anyways and I don't care to. It is a very fun bike to ride.


*Clean, cool bike Jake. Brooks saddles - all day, every day. *


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> My full suspension Fuji took the pedals off after I washed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!  That thing probably has sealed ceramic bearings or something. Speaking of washing, and bearings, anybody have some good tricks for washing em? Other than just being real careful like me lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

5horse minni Baja. Zips me around the farm with ease. 
Really cool bikes guys!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used a hand pump 1 gal sprayer to wash my bikes. Nice bike DSL


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

son in law bought this,didnt like it,gave it to me,I love it  i live in a rural area,so if i have to dodge a carr by going in the gully,no probs


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Long John said:


> andypandy1 said:
> 
> 
> > My full suspension Fuji took the pedals off after I washed it
> ...


If you have sealed bearings, you really don't need to do anything. If you have bearings in retainers or loose ones you can clean them with de-greaser, or I've used "Simple Green" with good luck and pack them with grease.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> 5horse minni Baja. Zips me around the farm with ease.
> Really cool bikes guys!


Leave me that in your Will. 'K?


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Long John said:
> 
> 
> > andypandy1 said:
> ...


I meant cleaning the bike not the bearings... my bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha!! I always use dish soap and a soft brush. The soap does pretty good at cutting and oil or grease. I'll set it in the sun for a bit to dry and then lube everything again.

I've used WD-40 sprayed on a rag to wipe the whole bike down too, it works good but no way would I use it for a lubricant, I think it's a better solvent than a lube.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used a spot free car soap. I sure miss the days of riding. I let my job get the better of me both physically and mentally


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Ha!! I always use dish soap and a soft brush. The soap does pretty good at cutting oil or grease. I'll set it in the sun for a bit to dry and then lube everything again.
> 
> I've used WD-40 sprayed on a rag to wipe the whole bike down too, it works good but no way would I use it for a lubricant, I think it's a better solvent than a lube.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Rode this today. My off road touring bike, Salsa Fargo. This is the rig I take when I want to explore some back roads and trails. 
Steel frame of course, 3 x 10 with disc brakes, it has plenty of eyelets for racks and fenders. A Black Brooks B17 saddle with copper rivets and bar end shifters for changing gears. Even in the drops, this is an upright comfortable bike.


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

Need to post pictures so need to post pictures....Have a 1990's Raleigh MAX lightweight mountain bike 1500w rear hub conversion with a 36v 15ah battery thing weighs 23 kg (sorry) I weigh 77kg (sorry) (no lb's scale at mo) but I can commute the 12 miles to work in 25 mins and have had 37 mph on the speedo but happy going along at 25 mph as my ciggie last's longer..will post a pic as soon as I can ......fitted semi slick tyres which help with speed but do add a touch of danger on the A roads....


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I just got back from a nice bike ride and I always run into at least one person that has their head down, dressed like a cartoon billboard and when you say hello to them they just look at you and scowl.

Bro! You're 62 and haven't raced a day in your life and guess what....you're not going to the Tour again this year!!! If you can't take a brief second to tell someone hello you're an (_*_) !


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

devils son in law ....that's why I make a point of smoking whilst on my bike as I pass them and ask for a light the looks I get are so much fun....fitted a new controller and battery today ffs I do not like 40mph.....


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Boatman, did you buy your rear motor kit off ebay? I've had my eye on one for quite a while - it's presently out of stock but always gets replenished. Picked up a solid '96 Schwinn 6 speed cruiser for cheap on Craigslist - waiting in a corner for R&R and for me to line up the financial ducks. 25 mph is plenty fast for me and most converted bicycles. Please post some pics. * 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Bicycle-Rear-Wheel-Kit-Conversion-E-Bike-Motor-26-48V-1500W-Motor-Hub/132336967195?epid=1286064734&hash=item1ecfe5de1b:g:Y8gAAOSwBfRbKqc8


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's mine, I'm too lazy to pedal.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice! I've had a few but my motor tickle days are over ... medical.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I fear mine won't last much longer, having ticker troubles.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Alfred E.M. suggested it so here's what I rode today. My Surly Pacer, she's nothing fancy. It's a steel frame road bike with a Honey Brown Brooks saddle with copper rivets, cloth handle bar tape finished with dyed twine and a cool little copper bell.
> It's not super lightweight or really fast but I don't race anyways and I don't care to. It is a very fun bike to ride.


A humble brag if ever I seen one. What a fantastic setup! Both your bikes in fact. If they were a touch bigger, I'd internet stalk you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

This is my beater conversion I use during the summer









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Built and sold the 'war wagon' this spring. Sturmey 5 speed coaster, Avid canti front brake, 170 cromo cranks, Maxxis Hookworms - a very smooth ride.*


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Ha!! I always use dish soap and a soft brush. The soap does pretty good at cutting and oil or grease. I'll set it in the sun for a bit to dry and then lube everything again.
> 
> I've used WD-40 sprayed on a rag to wipe the whole bike down too, it works good but no way would I use it for a lubricant, I think it's a better solvent than a lube.


That's funny.. I bet you used to wipe your sons bike down with wd, or no.. you tell me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Long John said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!! I always use dish soap and a soft brush. The soap does pretty good at cutting and oil or grease. I'll set it in the sun for a bit to dry and then lube everything again.
> ...


I probably did.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've wanted to chop and stretch one of those for years Those E-motors would suit me a lot!


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Long John said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


Good to know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

Alfred EM ..SORRY for late reply . I purchased my kit off the amazon ....and would recommend one to anyone my old bike is now fun to ride I can travel to work and it only takes 10mins longer than by taking the car lol....you can hot rod the motors as I have found out and it's as addictive as slingshots great for getting out country for a mooch...

the motors I brought are rated for 750w but can handle 2000w with a different controller and battery so I would suggest buying a multi volt controller ...ie 24v,36v,48v., 57v..and a 57v battery so you can PLAY...

TWO HUBS on the bike in the pic you posted would be great and give you the most fun ever without whiskey and women...sorry on ebay in the uk trying to find a bike like that.......

I fiddled with my setting last weekend and got my bike up to 50 mph on a quiet road scared shotless is a term that springs to mind......photos this weekend if I can sort


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Motobecane Outcast 29er single speed. This is a stock photo. Mine has a dark grey frame.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

took the Ol Boneshaker out for a spin yesterday 1962 schwinn frame


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

My bikes: a steel framed all-rounder pretty similar to that Surly Pacer. It's heavy, but comfortable and takes a relatively fat tire. I don't ride anything below a 35c these days. And my folding touring Bike Friday in it's built and in the suit case ready for travel stage. Also a steel bike. I've got Selle-Anatomica leather saddles on both.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet, I'm digging that all-around, Sherman!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is the newest one  gets me to the river to shoot as well as just rippin around the neighborhood


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Some really cool bikes on here guys.

When my girls came along I sold the bike I always said I would never sell, a Kawasaki kl 250








So 3 years later, still having the itch to ride. I wanted something I could do with my kids, so thought I would try to get a bicycle together so I could get back to my love of single track.

Not wanting to put much money into it I built this one over the winter. Started out with a supercycle road bike I got for free (it was all faded and the back hub was stripped) but t had a great aluminum frame.

I think it came out great. Put many rough miles on I this summer and she's still holding strong.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's mine. Just picked it up recently. 29" Genesis by Kent. Helmet on seat. Nice Cruiser!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My wife wanted some kind of small bike to check mail and zip around to visit neighbors. Found a decent little folder online from Walmart - Schwinn Loop, 7 speed, alu frame and rims, arrives next week. Can't have too many bikes. * 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/20-Schwinn-Loop-Folding-Bike-Black/35206178


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I've never had a new bike. Always pieced one together from other junk bikes. (Like the one In my post yesterday) But they always got me up the hills and back down the single track.

Until now. I got home from work last night to my wife presenting me this. 
My dream bike!! 29" tires, hydraulic brakes, tapered headset. The list goes on lol.

I guess she was listening to me all the years I would ramble on about what I would want someday.

She must love me


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice Shane, GT is a good bike....I need to knock the dust of mine and get it trail ready again. 
I have an aluminum frame GT with Rockshox on front, rigid rear.

Happy for you, she definitely loves you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Shane, GT is a good bike....I need to knock the dust of mine and get it trail ready again.
> I have an aluminum frame GT with Rockshox on front, rigid rear.
> Happy for you, she definitely loves you.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Rockshox make great forks (funny...even when we're not talking about slings we still talk about forks)

I don't recognize the name on these forks. But seem to have great review. They are locking and have adjustable preload.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Nice Shane, GT is a good bike....I need to knock the dust of mine and get it trail ready again.
> I have an aluminum frame GT with Rockshox on front, rigid rear.
> Happy for you, she definitely loves you.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Rockshox make great forks (funny...even when we're not talking about slings we still talk about forks)

I don't recognize the name on these forks. But seem to have great review. They are locking and have adjustable preload.[/quotes
Am
Sure they've improved the shocks since I bought my GT as it is probably 20-22 yrs old, and the hydraulic brakes are WAY nicer. I think you're def gonna enjoy it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydraulic brakes do have more stopping power than cable actuated disc brakes but the cable pulled brakes are far more than sufficient.

My issue with hydraulic brakes are they are more expensive, they are not adjustable and if there is an issue on the trail, your repair kit better have hydraulic fluid, hydraulic lines, and a bleed kit.

It's much easier to just swap out a cable if needed. I like stuff simple :twocents:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Hydraulic brakes do have more stopping power than cable actuated disc brakes but the cable pulled brakes are far more than sufficient.
> 
> My issue with hydraulic brakes are they are more expensive, they are not adjustable and if there is an issue on the trail, your repair kit better have hydraulic fluid, hydraulic lines, and a bleed kit.
> 
> It's much easier to just swap out a cable if needed. I like stuff simple :twocents:


Yeah Jake( I think Jake is right ? ) I agree. The cable brakes on my old GT are more than sufficient........have put me over the handlebars on more than one occasion, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Hydraulic brakes do have more stopping power than cable actuated disc brakes but the cable pulled brakes are far more than sufficient.
> 
> My issue with hydraulic brakes are they are more expensive, they are not adjustable and if there is an issue on the trail, your repair kit better have hydraulic fluid, hydraulic lines, and a bleed kit.
> 
> It's much easier to just swap out a cable if needed. I like stuff simple :twocents:


Your 100% right. The only advantage to hyd brakes that I can see, is it's really nice to be able to lock up your tires at any speed in any condition trail with only your index finger, while leaving the rest of your hand to grip the bars.

But ya cable brakes are more than sufficient. And if/when I put it in the weeds, I just gotta hope not to brake both hoses lol. Or I'll be finishing the rest of the trail bmx style. (Fool against the back wheel and frame).


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Kawasaki ZX-12R


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Steel is Real!!

Here's my most recent build. A 2013 NOS Surly Ogre bikepacking/touring/commuter/rigid MTB frame and fork built up with new and used parts. I actually started this bike last year but just got around to finishing it. Took it on it's maiden ride yesterday. Still needs a few things like bottle cages, and i'll probably add a small front rack. This bike has more braze-ons than should legally be allowed haha. Oh, and most importantly - fatties fit fine!

Build highlights:

1x9 gearing with shimano XTR cranks and narrow-wide chainring

Avid V-brakes and levers (I hate discs)

Ergon grips and saddle

Chinese titanium seat post

Chinese titanium one piece bar/stem combo


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Steel is Real!!
> 
> Here's my most recent build. A 2013 NOS Surly Ogre bikepacking/touring/commuter/rigid MTB frame and fork built up with new and used parts. I actually started this bike last year but just got around to finishing it. Took it on it's maiden ride yesterday. Still needs a few things like bottle cages, and i'll probably add a small front rack. This bike has more braze-ons than should legally be allowed haha. Oh, and most importantly - Fatties Fit Fine!
> 
> ...


*Mighty fine build SLINGDUDE - ride the wheels off that puppy. *


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Steel is Real!!
> ...


Thank you, my friend. Assuming this bike doesn't meet the fate of my last bike (stolen), i certainly intend to! It sure is fun with the short wheelbase and wide 29" tires. Kinda feels like driving a Jeep.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Steel is Real!!
> 
> Here's my most recent build. A 2013 NOS Surly Ogre bikepacking/touring/commuter/rigid MTB frame and fork built up with new and used parts. I actually started this bike last year but just got around to finishing it. Took it on it's maiden ride yesterday. Still needs a few things like bottle cages, and i'll probably add a small front rack. This bike has more braze-ons than should legally be allowed haha. Oh, and most importantly - fatties fit fine!
> 
> ...


That's a sweet ride dude! Nice job on that.

Here's mine, got a few upgrades on it such as carbon bars and peddles, next will be the tires and a 1 by drive train. This is my fist 29'r I love it. And the toddler seat I made up for me oldest daughter, she goes everywhere with me! She loves the single track!! Faster the better!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Island made said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Steel is Real!!
> ...


*That child seat is very smart - if you do go down, you'll likely be able to wrap your arms around her. Having a child straddle the rear wheel out of reach is idiotic.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice build! I had one bike stolen and learned a thing or two there from. First- Always put some form of ID into the handlebars with a string tied to it to make it easier to retrieve should you encounter some Bozo you are sure is on your bike and can prove it. Second- File a police report that is rather generic. (Size, color etc.) Third- Police will not look for it. Four- Police stations have found and recovered bikes out the wazoo and each year go to trouble and expense to get rid of them. Five- If you show up at the depot with a legitimate Report Of Theft, you can pretty much walk away with any bike that matches the form. Like Christmas, I got a new bike every year.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Island made said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Steel is Real!!
> ...


That's a sweet ride there too! Ive always had a soft spot for GT bikes, going back to my first bmx as a kid. And I agree with A.E.M., that forward child seat seems much safer than the rear mounted ones! Great mod, and i may just borrow that idea one day.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Nice build! I had one bike stolen and learned a thing or two there from. First- Always put some form of ID into the handlebars with a string tied to it to make it easier to retrieve should you encounter some Bozo you are sure is on your bike and can prove it. Second- File a police report that is rather generic. (Size, color etc.) Third- Police will not look for it. Four- Police stations have found and recovered bikes out the wazoo and each year go to trouble and expense to get rid of them. Five- If you show up at the depot with a legitimate Report Of Theft, you can pretty much walk away with any bike that matches the form. Like Christmas, I got a new bike every year.


Thanks, flip! You better believe ive got ID tags in the handlebar and the seat post. Saw that somewhere online and was like, Duh! I filed a report on the last one and like you said, never heard another peep from the cops. But i didn't think to just show up and claim "my" bike from the myriad they might have on-hand


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Steel is Real!!
> 
> Here's my most recent build. A 2013 NOS Surly Ogre bikepacking/touring/commuter/rigid MTB frame and fork built up with new and used parts. I actually started this bike last year but just got around to finishing it. Took it on it's maiden ride yesterday. Still needs a few things like bottle cages, and i'll probably add a small front rack. This bike has more braze-ons than should legally be allowed haha. Oh, and most importantly - fatties fit fine!
> 
> ...


I love a Surly!! I have a Surly Pacer road bike and a Karate Monkey 29er frame that I plan on building up. A friend has an Ogre and I have to admit...I'm a bit envious of his bike!! :shhh:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Steel is Real!!
> ...


Right on! You did a really nice job on the Pacer. I think my next build will be a Cross-Check, already started a build list in my head haha. What kinda build you planning with the KM? I think the KM and the Ogre share the same short chainstay geometry, or at least they used to before Surly tweaked/updated some things on a lot of their frames.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I just swapped out my drop bars for a semi-swept back (velo orange granola bars) and, of course, also had to change out shifters and brake levers. I wanted to try flat bars when I built the bike, but I had some Shimano brifters, so I just used what I had. Now, after 10 years, those are wearing so I had an excuse to make the switch. Crazy right now how all bike parts are sold out. Everyone is buying bikes and bike parts. Finding brake levers for short pull (canti) was tough. The website whatbars.com is pretty nice for comparing bars if anyone is looking for a new set.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*True, I tried to order a new front brake bc the tension screw stripped - no luck. Had to pretzel the spring to make it work until they're available.*


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

The first is a Schwinn bike with a moped gas tank and an 80cc four stroke engine I built several years ago I rode it so much I destroyed the clutch. I averaged 35 miles per hour. Instead of rebuilding the clutch I just upgraded the engine to a 212cc hemi engine. I installed a torque converted that adds more direct power and few more horses. I average 50 miles per hour and top speed is close to 60, so far ! Yes 50 mph on a bicycle frame. I had to upgrade the brakes to internal locking hubs. The rusty frame is the new barn find rat rod theme.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

All custom built bicycle. Aluminium frame with carbon fiber rear triangle. All carbon fiber components. Mavic front racing rim, Deep dish carbon zipp rear wheel. Pronghorn antelope horns on handle bar ends. Handle grips are brown fabric wrap. I switched it from 21 to a 7 speed. I run a single duel brake leaver that controls both the front and rear brakes at the same time. 5 different colors of black, tan, and browns. The lugs are guilded with 12 carrot gold leaf. Vintage 1960s leather seat. The original weight of this bike was 30 pounds now weighs 14.5 pounds. (I have eaten subway sandwiches that were heavier than this bike.)







2017 Fuji. Aluminium frame carbon fiber components. 21 speed switched to a 7 speed. The Tires are imported from Germany and are handmade. Mavic racing wheels. Carbon fiber seat. I electroplated the aluminium frame with copper then clear coated the frame except for the top tube so it will continue to tarnish. Hand cut and drilled derilium. Origional weight of bike was 32.5 pounds current weight is 16 pounds.













I redid my dads 1990 GT. It was a 21 speed converted to a 7. duel activated front and rear brakes using one brake lever. Carbon fiber handle bars and seat post tube. Leather saddle.Hand made wood flooring rear rack. Bontager split spoke wheels. The paint is chameleon color changing paint. I changes 5 different colors. Glow in the dark paint on frame lugs and 12 carrot gold leaf gilding.







1990s full suspension Jamis aluminium bike. Aluminium mavic wheels. Fox shocks front and rear suspension. I just sold this one from my website.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

NSFC said:


> 20190322_163236.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lort! i put a 212 in an mm80/ddodlebug mini bike,and that thing screamscant even imagine a bicycle,you a braver man than i my friend


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is my cyrrent road runner


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My Honda Jazz 50cc.

Fun little bugger for ripping from A to B. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good lookin scoot there my friend


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> Good lookin scoot there my friend


Thanks pal love that roadrunner as well 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Really nice bike. How many CC’s is it?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Really nice bike. How many CC's is it?


If you mean me she's 50 cc Tag thanks boss 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I bet it saves you a lot of gas money. Here where I live if it's 49 cc they don't have to have a motorcycle license.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive been pulled over twice in Indianapolis on my 212cc torque converted ram air board track replica before.

1st time the cop saw me fly by in the bike lane and clocked me going up a steep hill at 45mph. The speed limit was 40. I didnt get a ticket or in trouble he said he just wanted to see what the *@#! I was riding.

2nd time I was at a stop light next to someones vespa style scooter and he wanted to race. I left him at the light with no challenge. we both pulled into a CVS parking lot and a police officer in that lot saw us. He came over to give us a verbal warning. He couldnt do anything because we only got up to 40mph Which is what the speed limit was. He was just being a jerk cop on a power trip. He was talking about the moped law that you referenced above about the 80cc engine. I just told him it was an 80 cc Who could tell the difference anyway?

The Indiana law dosent state that an 80cc engine cant be boosted or have a torque converter, and a big flow ram air on it which my 212cc 4 stroke engine has on it now. My new top speed is something like 55mph. Its scary on a modified reinforced vintage bicycle frame!

I would say ride safe but I would feel like a hypocrite. I do wear a helmet every time I ride the thing.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> My Honda Jazz 50cc.
> 
> Fun little bugger for ripping from A to B.
> 
> ...


*You have some cool rides Chef, I'm still excited by your electric motor tickle. *


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The Indiana law dosent state that an 80cc engine cant be boosted or have a torque converter, and a big flow ram air on it which my 212cc 4 stroke engine has on it now. My new top speed is something like 55mph. Its scary on a modified reinforced vintage bicycle frame!

The :devil: is always in the details. :headbang:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> Really nice bike. How many CC's is it?


And if you meant mine its a 212 Predator [from harbor freight] with some Mods


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Did You replace the carburator with a racing model or did you put the big air flow on the stock carb? I took my governor out of my engine and put an oil cooler on it so it wont over heat. What are you running for exhaust? There are some nice throttle kits for this engine.

Ive seen on you tube were this stock engine was running a small truck in the woods on some trails.

I bet that minni bike gets you to the river with no problem. It probably dosent even know your on it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i originally tried a slide carb from a200 honda ,but even with porting and polishing it was too much fuel,so i went to the original carb,rejetted it and put the air box kit on it[mostly for frame clearance] the eshaust is just a stright pipe-home made,and the gov has just been bypassed,it is quick,the nwoman paced me in her car said i was going 41 mph,plenty fast enough on a 15 inch tire,lol,i have been thinking about a bicycle build with the 97cc engine i took out of this one tho,hmmmm


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

My inspiration came from the early 1900's board track racers.

Those mad men went around an oval wooden track with banked corners at speeds close to 100mph with no brakes and only leather jackets thick wool sweaters and flimsy helmets.

When the wrecked more audience members were killed than drivers because there was no safety fencing. Most of the riders if they survived the crash died later from infection caused from the massive amount of splinters, that were covered in oil, gas and rubber.

But the were cool and pioneers of the racing sport.

I think I was born in the wrong generation.

Check out deringer motorized bicycles.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i feel like that to,and have also been inspired by the board track racers in a couple bicycle builds,only without motors.deranged MBs,is a .com or youtube,or?


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Deringer motorbikes is a .com you can prob find them on you tube. (im not affiliated or endorsing them)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

cool,i will go take a look,Thanks my Friend


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> I bet it saves you a lot of gas money. Here where I live if it's 49 cc they don't have to have a motorcycle license.


Sure does and same rules here. Filled her up last Sunday, paid $3.25. to fill it & I've used it alot since then. Its almost criminal haha.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > My Honda Jazz 50cc.
> ...


Thanks Al! haha yeah Elektra is quite the bike. Just got another new set of batteries to swap out in the bank and bring her to a full 94v and get her in the 75-80km/h range. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

there is a guy on one of the mini bike forums with an electric,he bumped up the batteries and now can hit 55-60,on 15 inch tires,braver man than me,lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow that’s quick. A person wouldn’t want to text and drive


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I had wheel wobble on stock steel bicycle wheels at around 40 mph. I found out the disk breaks I installed on the old springier fork had too much torque and was twisting the 26 inch wheel. I Ordered front and rear workman heavy duty wheels with thicker spokes and interlocking integrated locking hub brakes. This solved the wheel wobble but around 50 the brakes dont want to stop real fast.

I had three friends over wanting to ride it, they of coarse were talking stuff about it. The first friend road it and I told him to open the throttle! :naughty:

I dont know if he did but he scared the other two **** talkers when he flew by. He was white faced and obliviously shaky when he got off of it.

He did have much to say about his experience and no one else wanted to ride it.

He did volunteer me to race some people though. :screwy:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the workman rims,those 12 guage spokes are Way better than the normal 14s,and the hubs/axles aint ever gonna break,however i have to agree about the braking,even on my pedal schwinn


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Me too - I've owned 3 Worksman bikes and would buy another in a heartbeat. To defeat the weight on the last one, I laced in a Shimano 3 speed coaster brake hub and used an Odyssey front caliper brake - no problem bringing that sled to a stop ... but I never got up to 50 mph either, lol.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

How would a guy like me go gas with a pedal bike with a quick swap?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

E bay and Amazon have different kits that come with everything you will need for a quick and dirty pedal to gas switch.

Do your research and watch you tube videos. The worst feel is finishing some project and then deciding inst not right and have to do it again. (money suck)

I would go with a four stroke so you dont have to add oil to the gas. Its inconvient at petrol stations. Some of the chinese kits are not upgrade able but harber freight engins are. If you could get all the parts and not the cheap engine then outsource a lawn mower or harber freight one you would be one step ahead.

I went from the chinese 80cc four stroke engine to the harbor freight 212 preditor engine that is a hemi. I kept wearing out clutches in the 80cc and could not modify or add performance parts.

Good luck these things are fun.


----------

